# Where do you get your bottles?



## ReWined_Bottles (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello all, im new to posting on the forum, but have been viewing for a while. You all seem to get your bottles from different places and im just curious of where the majority lies.


----------



## Troll (Feb 26, 2015)

I get the majority from local winery. They will save and have two plus cases a week and I get a varsity of bottles.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 26, 2015)

My friends and family are basically a bunch of drunks and they save empty bottles for me. Here is my current stash of about 50 cases, de-labeled and cleaned. I had to stop them about a year and a half ago but I can turn them on again easily.


----------



## goldenboymd (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow that's a lot of bottles I have a hard job finding people to give me bottles. I now have a policy if they want a bottle they have to give me a empty


----------



## BonnieLynn (Feb 26, 2015)

Lots is wine drinkers here in Quebec. I got cases from friends in no time.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 27, 2015)

I buy most of mine. It's certainly not the cheapest way, but once I have the bottle, it stays in the rotation. I was getting bottles from family and friends, but hated the inconsistency in color/size/shape. Buying isn't too expensive when you reuse them.


----------



## toddo_69 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a friend who owns a country store that also retails alcohol. he also takes in empties from his customers for return so I usually ask him to save me whatever I'm looking for in terms of style or uniqueness.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Mar 5, 2015)

I too have friends that save their bottles for me, but I don't have near the stash as Rocky! I also can call a local restaurant and they always save their wine bottles, I go on a list and then they call me when they have a case or 2.


----------



## RedPlanetWinery (Mar 5, 2015)

I've found some great picks via Craigslist. About 10 cases of used cobalt blue bordeaux from a local winery. Nearly 50 cases of used-but-never-labeled bottles from a local small farm winery that decided to call it quits. I also found a glass wholesaler about 1.5hrs away. New bottles for about 40% less than LHBS, new 'transition' bottles for even less. They also carry carboys and corks.


----------



## cooldood (Mar 5, 2015)

redemption center


----------



## dralarms (Mar 5, 2015)

I've been buying unsed from winerys, getting them from restaurants, and bought some new.


----------

